# Enemy Scouting



## tiking

Another vignette I call 'Enemy Scouting'.


----------



## tiking




----------



## bucwheat

Simply out standing work!:thumbsup:


----------



## tiking

Thanks. I am doing an update on this vignette. Figures will be changed and thinking of adding a broken down generator instead. We'll see.


----------



## schweinhund227

I love this one.... there is ENERGY in the scene you can feel it !!!

Great work ! 

Wicked talent !


----------



## tiking

Glad you liked the scene.


----------



## Xenodyssey

Nicely done, very dynamic posing on the figures and everything looks realistic.


----------



## tiking

Thanks for the positive comments.


----------



## BOXIE

Outstanding work.I really like this scene.there is so much going on.


----------



## tiking

Thanks Boxie. Glad you like it.


----------



## dge467

Nice work! Awesome detailing and very realistic.


----------



## tiking

Thank you.


----------



## kdaracal

Realistic as heck. I love the graffiti.


----------



## tiking

Thank you for looking and approving.


----------



## MadCap Romanian

Excellent work! Lots of tension!


----------



## tiking

Thanks for dropping by and taking a look.


----------



## roadskare63

schweinhund227 said:


> I love this one.... there is ENERGY in the scene you can feel it !!!
> 
> Great work !
> 
> Wicked talent !


X2!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tiking

Thanks.


----------



## DocWatson.

Nice diorama! I must say it is the first one to ever bring back real memories!! It is so good that it bought back a lot of memories, not all good but a lot of them!
I served several tours in both Iraq and Afghanistan, In the Australian Army I was a senior Combat Medic SF, RAAMC (Royal Australian Army Medical Corpse). In fact my unit crossed the boarder into Iraq 6 hours before the invasion started to relay enemy strengths and movements.
I sat here for quite a while staring at the Diorama, that is so realistic.
Fantastic job!

Doc.


----------



## tiking

Thank you Doc. Much appreciated. Your comments are well received. I like to say, thank you for your services.


----------



## cameronm

I cant seem to see any images?


----------



## tiking

Well, i see the images.


----------



## Trekkriffic

Very nice! Really conveys a sense of tension and tells a story.


----------



## tiking

Thank you for your comment.


----------

